
Ask HN: Is there enough video content out there today to learn cs & programming? - Onixelen
I have a hard time reading, especially if it&#x27;s a lot of text. I was wondering if there&#x27;s enough video content on the internet today that it&#x27;s possible to learn enough computer science and programming mostly from videos to be able to work as a web or software developer and possibly even build a business.
======
cocktailpeanuts
It's quite the opposite. There's excessive amount of content out there so the
problem is not the lack of content but the fact that there's too much content
and you get into analysis paralysis in terms of where to learn. A lot of
people just look for an easy way to learn so they dabble here and there and
never end up learning. The challenge is to be patient enough to pick one
source, sit down and start learning, instead of jumping from here to there.

------
ansy
[https://github.com/open-source-society/computer-
science](https://github.com/open-source-society/computer-science)

~~~
Onixelen
Thanks for sharing that :)

------
dozzie
1\. If you have hard time reading, you'll have very hard time writing
software.

2\. To build websites you don't use computer science _at all_ , so if it's all
you want, you can skip most of the computer science courses. Just leave some
algorithms and data structures course in your curriculum.

